# Looking for input on XM Tuner integration with receiver



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi, I have recently purchased a Denon 2808CI receiver with XM capability and I am looking for a tuner that has been used by others with success concerning usability and audio quality. If anyone has been down this road or has it set up in their receiver, I would love to hear what your experience has been.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't exactly get the question. Are you asking for others to comment on their experiences with their receivers with XM tuners, or something more?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for the obscure question. My question centers around searching for opinions on which XM Tuner is used by most people in their home. I am shopping for one online, and there are a few options. I don't really know a lot about the XM system or the products that play it, so I was wondering if one tuner was superior to another in audio quality and signal. 

I see different brands, some with car kits, home kits, portable kits, mini tuners, the list goes on.

Perhaps they are all the same quality wise, and I will hear no difference in my Denon. If that is the case, I will go for a cheaper one.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

XM is a digital format, so the sound quality aspect is going to be dependent more on the system itself or the particular channel than the tuner. From what I understand the data rate is a mere 24 to 96 kbps, so it's surprising that it sounds as good as it does. We have XM through DirecTV, and I'd rate the sound quality as better than FM, but not as good as CD.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

